
How do you dress for work? Do you have dress code? - panjaro
I work in a IT department of Construction Company. Most people are project managers &#x2F; directors &#x2F; accountants &#x2F; administrators. Since they dress formally, our IT department follows the formal dress code too. However, I&#x27;m not so keen on it and would love to wear something casual. What do you guys wear to work?
======
x14
I dress no differently than I would any other day to feel like myself and be
confident. I absolutely refuse to work for any company with a dress code. The
only exception is that I wouldn't wear something that could be considered
offensive or with swearing on it. There's no specific rule against it, but I
wouldn't want to offend a coworker unintentionally.

------
superfamicom
No dress code. I try to dress "presentable" should anyone care what I look
like, but if I'm tired I usually go to work in whatever I had on (likely
hoodie, jogging pants, slippers). If I feel fancy I will wear a suit jacket
and nice shoes.

~~~
panjaro
Wouldn't the slippers cause WorkSafe issues?

------
sophe
I've been working in software in San Francisco since 2001: i wear shorts and a
collared shirt every day. I never have to interact with clients, though. I
wear long pants when I interview for new jobs ;)

------
FroshKiller
We have a pretty lax dress code. I ain't client-facing, so I come in wearing a
T-shirt and jeans on the regular.

------
ohmichel
Ironically I dress the same every day. There's no dress code here. You can
dress as "comfortable" as you want.

